

Coder Needed for Social Networking Website - bl4k
http://i.imgur.com/1qUlZ.png

======
ra
We've all heard similar propositions, but at least this request is written by
an eloquent persuader who clearly has ambition; it includes social proof and
trust factors.

Unfortunately naivety is something everybody has to work through.

~~~
donall
3 years ago, I received a very similar e-mail to this on the grad student
mailing list at my university. I was naive enough to respond.

I spent a year neglecting my PhD and churning out code for this "startup"
while the founders moved gradually further away from the idea of a social
network and towards something akin to the million dollar home page. When I
eventually quit, they couldn't find anybody naive enough to replace me and
none of the other three guys (2 marketing, 1 graphic design) knew the first
thing about programming, so the whole thing imploded.

I learned some good lessons from the experience, though.

------
elvirs
somebody just watched The Social Network movie.

~~~
richardw
Doubt it, or they would know that the coder runs away with the code. And the
girls. And the money.

------
pepijndevos
Amazing, only yesterday someone asked me to make him a social network "very
similar to Facebook or Twitter" for his university, and what it would cost. He
expected 50000 users and had his own savings to spend. Luckily he was happy
after I showed him Ning, BuddyPress and StatusNet.

------
kurin
Are these people deluding themselves, or just scamming?

~~~
jpr
"Never ascribe to malice that which is adequately explained by incompetence"

When I first learned to program (err, actually just to press buttons in an
IDE, anyway), I had a "great" idea how you could make a site like Facebook,
just simpler and better. Thankfully the friend I explained my idea to was more
sensible than me at the time.

~~~
illumen
I think you've just described facebook - just like X just simpler and better.

------
bjonathan
Maybe it's from <http://CollegeOnly.com/> ?

~~~
quellhorst
Doubt it, the founders of CollegeOnly are from Princeton not MIT.

------
ffffruit
Reminds me of those posts where people create a project on one of those
outsourcing/freelancing sites like "I want an eBay clone" and people reply
"Sure, no problem, 2 days - 50USD"

